# Cheryl Kerl



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2010)

There's a tweeter on twitter called Cheryl Kerl Here are some of her tweets:



> Ah'm glad Ah'm not movin in footbaal circles any maw. Thim pleyaz is leik spoilt bairns what can't make up an pley neice.
> 
> Ah wanna become a Vegan, mind theu Ah cannat do tha thing wi mei fingaz tha Mr Spock does so thi'll mebbes not let uz leik.
> 
> ...



Steff! We need you!


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2010)

Northerner said:


> There's a tweeter on twitter called Cheryl Kerl Here are some of her tweets:
> 
> 
> 
> Steff! We need you!



Sorry Northey im lost mesell aye divvent have a clue whats she is ganning on aboot.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Sorry Northey im lost mesell aye divvent have a clue whats she is ganning on aboot.



PMSL!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

another gem:

If Ah eveh gan tuh Malawi tuh gerruz uz a bairn Ah?ve gorra fantastic name ?Febreze? it soonds beautiful duzzen it?


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:
Minestrernie soup is keinda like a metaphaw faw leif. It's got aall sortza horrible bits in it an tha an aall an carrots too. 

Excellent.


----------



## Steff (Feb 28, 2010)

Such a fasination accent aint it pmsl.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Feb 28, 2010)

Sonds fascinating, English with a twist and if any one can translate please do...


----------



## HelenP (Feb 28, 2010)

That is Bloomin HILARIOUS!!!  Luvvit!  Love the SOH.  Gonna go and find them now and follow.

xx


----------



## HelenP (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh no!  It keeps saying there's no one of that name.  

xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

HelenP said:


> Oh no!  It keeps saying there's no one of that name.
> 
> xx



It's CherylKerl. Type @cherylkerl into 'search' and you should get all the tweets that mention her, then click on her picture on one that is from her


----------



## am64 (Feb 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's CherylKerl. Type @cherylkerl into 'search' and you should get all the tweets that mention her, then click on her picture on one that is from her



i spotted her on my tweet  northe Very good ...you can get to understand it i spent 5 years up there!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2010)

am64 said:


> i spotted her on my tweet  northe Very good ...you can get to understand it i spent 5 years up there!



I do understand it actually, I think it's a great accent! I think by using the acennt in the tweets it makes them much funnier as you can imagine her saying them!


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I do understand it actually, I think it's a great accent! I think by using the acennt in the tweets it makes them much funnier as you can imagine her saying them!


 

It's all flat caps, whippets and pigeon racing to me


----------



## Steff (Feb 28, 2010)

LOL aint it a good job i dont type the same way.Id be forever explaning what i meant to many.


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 28, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> LOL aint it a good job i dont type the same way.Id be forever explaning what i meant to many.


 

I have problems when I get north of the Thames and west of the Arun.


----------



## HelenP (Feb 28, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's CherylKerl. Type @cherylkerl into 'search' and you should get all the tweets that mention her, then click on her picture on one that is from her



Thanks Northerner, I got there eventually. 

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my, I have _*got*_ to buy this!

Woath It? Coase Ah am, Pet


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Oh my, I have _*got*_ to buy this!
> 
> Woath It? Coase Ah am, Pet



ROFL northey  its already on my birthday wish list


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 30, 2010)

Here an ah thot ah kid spik Jawdie like masen pet, burra canna mack oot a wurd ay that.

Ah rekin ah'll stick tae Weegian fae noo oan, ken fit ah mean Jimmy?


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Here an ah thot ah kid spik Jawdie like masen pet, burra canna mack oot a wurd ay that.
> 
> Ah rekin ah'll stick tae Weegian fae noo oan, ken fit ah mean Jimmy?



Fabooloose alison, i like this thread


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 30, 2010)

I used to speak Wiganer when very young, but speak all posh now!

I love the north east accent though (and can only mimic it when saying 'Peter Beardsley'!).

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I used to speak Wiganer when very young, but speak all posh now!
> 
> I love the north east accent though (and can only mimic it when saying 'Peter Beardsley'!).
> 
> Andy



I don't have an accent, as anyone on here who has met me will surely attest


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 30, 2010)

I remember an old TV clip with an American kid on it who said, in a broad American accent "Ah, gee. I wish I had an aaaaaccent" 

Andy


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I love the north east accent though


Well andy you could of said when i rang you last time you never mentioned it


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 30, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Well andy you could of said when i rang you last time you never mentioned it



Shh! Don't tell everyone!


----------



## Casper (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh, really pmsl and rofl especially when I looked at the Amazon link!

That CherylKerl used ter gan yem near us a few yars agin.  Thank God not now1 Maybe visitin hor bruvver a' Acklinton

Priceless


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 1, 2010)

It's the bane of my life up here that I sound like a posh Londoner. "Could you not cultivate a civilised accent?" They ask. But if I try I sound like a cross between Para Handy and Miss Jean Brody.


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 1, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> It's the bane of my life up here that I sound like a posh Londoner. "Could you not cultivate a civilised accent?" They ask. But if I try I sound like a cross between Para Handy and Miss Jean Brody.



I used to work with someone at Safeway who had a broad South African accent, until she talked to her Scottish relatives on the phone when she'd switch to broad Glaswegian!

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2010)

Cheryl Kerl challenges Cole in book charts!

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/showb...ter-has-a-pop-at-cheryl-kerl-in-book-chart.do

Love it!


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 18, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Cheryl Kerl challenges Cole in book charts!
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/showb...ter-has-a-pop-at-cheryl-kerl-in-book-chart.do
> 
> Love it!



Wey-eh man pet!  Shirley tuh only reesorn tha tha gul Cole's buk az a chanz ov beein betta sella iz coz fanz ov ah gul Kerl will gat konfused like.


----------



## Steff (Oct 18, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> Wey-eh man pet!  Shirley tuh only reesorn tha tha gul Cole's buk az a chanz ov beein betta sella iz coz fanz ov ah gul Kerl will gat konfused like.



rofl thats even better then my accent


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 18, 2010)

Steffie said:


> rofl thats even better then my accent


Well if you mind telling me what it was that I actually wrote there I would really appreciate it ...  

Like some others here I am originally from the NW but now live and work in the south.  My company has a sister office in Newcastle, my colleagues use Scottish lass and me as a translator whenever they have a phone conference with their colleagues based in the Northern outpost.  I realised straight away that it was not worthwhile trying to explain there was little if any overlap between the two accents.    I enjoy it now though as I have reached the point where I can share a joke with the Newcastle folk about the Southerners sitting alongside me without them realising they are being insulted, and then say something in Mockney to confuse the Geordies!


----------

